# Poll: Minimum tank size for bettas



## BettaBuddy101 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just out of interest, what sized tank do you keep your bettas in? After, post below to explain why


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I like to make sure my boy bettas get atleast 5 gallons each...In the past I kept my bettas in smaller tanks but I think my guys are more lively in 5 gallons and up and they really enjoy the swimming space.Larger tanks hold a nice cycle which means if i get busy and skip a day or two of water change my fish will be ok...It is also alot easier to find a heater for a bigger tank. I do have a blind betta in a 3 gallon though and he seems to enjoy it...so I think 3 gallons would be the smallest tank size I would get, but I like to give my guys 5 gallons or more usually..


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I didn't vote because there isn't a multiple choice one lol.. I keep mine in 1-2 gallons, (mostly 2, have 1 1 gal being used at the moment) unfiltered. Simply because of the amount of room I have available for these guys without going for even more multiple large tanks. Easier to place them on shelves then give up floor space that is occupied by furniture, kid and dog hehe. I would love to have them all in larger tanks, but they are warm, clean water, planted and healthy.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I didn't vote either since I keep my guys in a range of sizes. The smallest is 3 gallons and the largest is 10G for 1 fish. I have everything listed in my siggy too


----------



## BettaBuddy101 (Aug 22, 2011)

EDIT: Because some people keep their bettas in various sized tanks, if this is your case, just select what you consider to be the minimum/best tank choice


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I voted for 2-2.5 as the minimum. Simply because its easier to heat tanks larger than a gallon and gives the fish room to swim around and explore and not get too bored.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I don't think there is a minimum. As long as water quality is good and they are warm, any size works. I.E. How breeders keep them. If someone has a room they keep heated and keep their bettas in a 1/2 gallon of water (or less) and do the necessary water changes, those fish are just fine as far as I am concerned.

That being said, I personally won't keep my fish in anything less than 2 gallons. It is too much work on anything smaller.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

I am actually at 1.5 gallon. My boy seems to get enough swim and space to explore.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I put 3 gallon but I use a variety of sizes. most are at least 3 gallons, two are 10g and 1 is a 20g. I also have a 1 gallon in use by a tiny CT.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just voted for the size I have now (sort of). I think 1 gallon and above is fine. I found a good deal on a 3.5 gallon and my boy seems to be exploring the territory, hanging out in temple (so glad he uses it), and guarding his territory in that one reflective corner. o.o;


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I voted for 2-2.5 as min.
But I have multiple bettas in smaller because of health issues, physical issues, or because anything bigger results in severe tailbiting and loss of apetite


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I voted the 2-2.5 because that's the smallest I have other than the 1 gallons, which are for quarantine. I have tanks from 2-20 gallons for bettas. Why? Because unlike the belief that "the bigger the tank the more the work" bigger tanks are less work, and more beneficial to the fish in so many areas.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I voted 3g, since 2.5g-5g per Betta is what I prefer and 3g is in the middle. Mine are in 2.65g and 3.3g tanks. But honestly, anything over a gallon is fine with me


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

At first, I thought the poll was asking the size tank your betta is in. D'oh. *face palm*

I voted 5 gallon, since my betta is in a tank of that size. I think smaller tanks and bowls are fine, but I like to see them have a bit more space to swim around. Plus the bigger the tank, the more ornaments and plants you can put in there. So I'd say a 5 gallon, although the smaller tanks and bowls (2-3 gallons) can work fine too. =)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh!! Plus it is easier to heat larger tanks


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I picked 5 gallon because that is the size I keep my boys in, my girls are in a 30 gallon sorority tank. I believe 2.5 as acceptable, but it is harder to keep the water warm and clean.


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

I too think 2.5 should be minimum, and i prefer 5 gal. Seems like the right size for some plants, rocks, heater, filter etc... I love seeing them swim around and enjoy their environment.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

there wasn't an option for multiple tanks .. i have 9 boys in the house .. 7 that i take care of .. so i voted for 5g at least cus thats what i personally feel is a comfortable environment for my boys .. since in a 5g tank i take into account that .. after adding decor plants substrate heater thermometer etc etc .. and then add water .. it's more like 3.5 - 4g of actual water volume since all the stuff you put in there take up water volume in the tank .. also the 1 inch space for jumping prevention also reduces the actual water volume in the tank .. 

i've tried with 2.5 .. and all the necessities .. and it just looks cramped in there and ended up with only 1.5g's of water volume after putting all the necessities in there .. and maintenance on a 2.5 is just a lot of work .. so i just bare bottom the 2.5 i have and use it as a QT tank for my chronic sbd boy

here are the tank setups in the house:
one is a filtered cycled 10g NPT with one boy betta 5 octos and 1 apple snail.. this tank pretty much takes care of itself .. my bf takes care of water changes on this tank since this is his .. about 1-2g change a week

1 boy in another filtered cycled 10g semi planted tank .. i do 3g's water changes a week on this tank since it's still new and not completely established yet

5 boys each in their own semi-planted 5g tanks that have been established for 9 ish months now .. so i do a rotating water change schedule of 25% a week 50% next week 25% 3rd week and 80% + decor rinse last week for the month

1 boy in a bare bottom 2.5 with a marimo ball and a betta log .. which gets 10% - 25% changes every day to get the film off the surface and waste is removed immediately .. i mean this literally .. since i work at home and i am in view of him all day except when i'm sleeping or out running errands .. 

1 boy in a 1g .. which my bf does 30% water changes every other day with a turkey baster =D


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

My girl is in a 2 gal, and my little brothers is in a 1 gal, both unfiltered. But I do weekly water changes, and I try to keep the temps to at least 72 degrees. I can't have big tanks, because I have no filter and I am not strong enough to lift the tank to do water changes. 


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO-water quality is more important than tank size....Bettas can be neglected in a larger tank just as they can be in a smaller tank...it just may take longer....for some hobbyist they have a false sense of security in thinking larger tanks or even a filter will reduce the need for water changes.

IMO/E-each Betta is different in their tolerance to tank size as well-sometimes the long heavy fin males can have problems with too much space and/or with water movement-this can stress them and sometimes cause neurotic behaviors, health issues and fin damage....

Freshwater fish thrive with fresh water...to be a good keeper of fish you must first be a good keeper of water with the understanding of how they interact....


----------



## BettaBuddy101 (Aug 22, 2011)

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> My girl is in a 2 gal, and my little brothers is in a 1 gal, both unfiltered. But I do weekly water changes, and I try to keep the temps to at least 72 degrees. I can't have big tanks, because I have no filter and I am not strong enough to lift the tank to do water changes. 



Wouldn't more regular + larger water changes be better in tanks so small? Filters aren't a lot of money though, so I really would recommend you get one, particularly for the 1G as soon as you can. I can understand with the lifting the tank with the weight (I'm the same) but how come you have to lift the tanks?


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

i have to lift them to dump the water in the sinks, thats the only way i can get the water out


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

I Voted 2-2.5.. 

I have 1 in a 2 gallon hex & he seems to love it. he is active, comes & says hi when I approach the tank & eats well. Also though I keep the temp a hair above 80 degrees & there is a filter with a decent amount of flow. I have seen him hit the fastest part of the flow & spend a few minutes just swimming against it like a person on a treadmill.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

I keep my boy in a 2.5 gal, though I'd love to get him something bigger. My Mom says there's no room, which is pretty true. xP So he's content in his very heavily planted 2.5gal x]


----------



## BettaBuddy101 (Aug 22, 2011)

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> i have to lift them to dump the water in the sinks, thats the only way i can get the water out


Have you tried using. A gravel cleaner/siphon to suck the water out? Should make it much easier for you


----------



## upngo (Nov 9, 2011)

5g is minimum. My 5g is too small already so I could not imaging having it in a smaller tank


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

As an experiment I used a sponge filter and a water-loop from a larger tank and was able to cycle a 16oz pop bottle, I had five small guppies in it without a problem for almost two months. It just became a hassle and water changes were kinda brutal on the fish.

Cycling bacteria need DARKNESS to grow. If you have dark, you got the job done.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I voted for 5, but that's because of what it was asking, and I currently upgrade to a 5g. Otherwise, it definitely depends on what you're going to do- if you're breeding, then something smaller isn't all that bad as it's temporary and those bettas (hopefully) go to good homes afterwards and (hopefully) go into tanks that are bigger than what they were being kept in... but otherwise, if you're keeping the fish as a pet and not breeding, then I'd say the minimum is a 1.5g. Simply because it's slightly under the inch per gal rule, but it's still just as doable so long as the owner take responsibility and makes the necessary water changes (and in an area where it doesn't get too cold or the house temperature stays at a constant where the 1.5g is at a good temperature. Otherwise 2g since it's easier to heat xD)- so long as this is being followed I find this in no way cruel because ther are worse homes for bettas and they're usually in bad conditions... The fish still has enough room to exercise, the water quality is being taken care of, and the fish also gets a loving owner in the process.

Edit: Oh, and having something small for quarantine is nice as you have to make daily changes when treating your fish for ailments. It is only temporary, but to me it still counts as it's probably going to get used at some point. I still keep my 1.5g around for emergencies like this- Also, the main reason why I say 1.5 is because I feel that 1g is a bit too small. I try to follow the inch per gal rule as much as I can, and while I feel somewhat comfortable cutting the rule in half, anything more is just too much for me..


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I like keeping 2 bettas in a divided 10 gal. Since picking up the hobby again I realize it is almost impossible to stop at 1; two seems to be a nice medium. Ideally I'd love to have 4 in a divided 20 gal long, but 10 gals are easier to spread around the house. When I had just one a few years ago I kept him in a 5 gal, and to me that seems like the smallest size one should keep a betta in. But before anyone says anything, I like keeping fish in larger than normally suggested tanks. 

--Izzy


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

I like to use 1 to 2.5 sized tanks. Easier for me to maintane, and my fish seem happier. However I am trying out a 5 gallon with my boy. He doesn't seem to like it much, though. Just hangs out in a corner, swimmin' about.


----------

